# The new manzi wood from T Barr



## Mark Evans (5 Jul 2009)

for those considering buying this stuff, it's truly special.

i've just added this to my MA scape for demonstration purposes. just to give you an idea. It's not staying in the scape although i did consider it!






i've donated Â£15.00 even though the weight price is considerably less because it's awesome stuff!


----------



## George Farmer (5 Jul 2009)

Beautiful and very unique too.

Thanks for sharing, Mark!


----------



## EllieRosea (5 Jul 2009)

Gorgeous! 
How can you get hold of some of this stuff?


----------



## Mark Evans (5 Jul 2009)

cheers   

the wood is ace, i'm to keep this for a scape that I can look at rather than MA customers


----------



## John Starkey (5 Jul 2009)

Hi mark,is this the wood from the consignment we are waiting for?it does look very nice.

John


----------



## Mark Evans (5 Jul 2009)

john starkey said:
			
		

> is this the wood from the consignment we are waiting for?it does look very nice.



it is John, tonser is sorting all the pieces out ready for weight pricing and shipping. i think my 170miles trip allowed me to beg for a bit   

i can see a ton of great scapes in the wings


----------



## John Starkey (5 Jul 2009)

Too true mate,I didn't realize it was here,
It does look great as I said 
John.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (5 Jul 2009)

Seeerrr-weet. Is it floaty light?


----------



## Mark Evans (5 Jul 2009)

Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> Is it floaty light?



i [placed it in the big koi pond they have and it's more floaty than my best carp float! 

it's going to take some pinning down for sure.


----------



## TDI-line (5 Jul 2009)

Uber cool Mark.


----------



## Stu Worrall (5 Jul 2009)

wow, looks like cool stuff. cant wait for mine now


----------



## a1Matt (5 Jul 2009)

I saw some of the manzanita shipment on the meetup this weekend... and yep! it is really nice stuff  8)


----------



## plantbrain (7 Aug 2009)

More is shipping out today, lots of nice clean smaller stuff, good for the 90cm to 60cm range aquariums.
Perhaps longer if you use them in different ways.

I have some longer boxes, but still looking for the best box to fit the wood, that's the bear/hassle in doing this.
I have some really nice display center pieces, but they are just really hard to ship without going over the box size limitations.

I am going to head up to another location for my own aquariums to see about different types, but this last batch should be very nice for want you folks said you wanted/looking for etc.



Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## plantbrain (8 Aug 2009)

Item went out yesterday.
Lots of nice small pieces, good for 60-90cm tanks

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## lincsflier (9 Aug 2009)

Thanks Tom


----------



## Tony Swinney (9 Aug 2009)

Thanks Tom, and good luck Dave    

Tony


----------



## lincsflier (9 Aug 2009)

lol Cheers Tony is there a little Tonser yet?.


----------



## Garuf (9 Aug 2009)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/swap- ... -wood.html

Lets hope I/we get some this good 
Also, congrats Tony.


----------



## Brian Murphy (10 May 2013)

Would love some of this wood to stock up on


----------



## ghostsword (10 May 2013)

I have purchased various boxes ... there is nothing as most beautiful and more intricate than manzanita..


----------



## Monk d'Wally de Honk (20 May 2013)

Lovely.


----------

